# WKORVN Ocean View



## Negma (Jan 9, 2006)

We received a call today from our salesperson from WKORVN with the news they are starting to sell the Ocean Views. Annual cost is 54,900 for a 2BR L/O with 2008 occupancy.

We have an EOY 2BR that we purchased there for 22K. As of now they were saying they will not upgrade the EOY, but I could put the 22K toward the 54.9K every year price. Of course prices will go up soon !

The saleperson described these as straight out Ocean Views on floors 4,5,6. They do sound very nice.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 10, 2006)

*Wkorvn Of?*

Will there be an OF category for the new WKORVN? If so, does anyone know how much they be go for?


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 10, 2006)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Will there be an OF category for the new WKORVN? If so, does anyone know how much they be go for?



They have been selling the OF units at least since September.  The price may have gone up, but in Sept. the 2 bdm. OF units were $72,900. 

More info. in this post - WKORVN


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 11, 2006)

Hopefully I can help as I just went through terminating a WKROV-N contract.  See discussion elsewhere on TUG. 

Bottom-line for me was comparing cost with OF resale at WKORV, and lifestyle. (excuse me, I am a rookie at this, but learning fast)

The WKORV-N OF units are in the buildings nearest to the ocean, they each angle outward (vs. the perpendiclar WKORV) - the layouts are a bit more efficient and the studio has a balcony (unlike the premium studio at WKORV).   They can also fit more OF units into the area, but they are not all as true of OF as WKORV.

The OF WKORV-N units were selling for 72.9K (148.1 options, 80K points) with a signing bonus of 150K points.  The salesperson CLAIMED they were increasing in Jan.

They were really nice units, but I prefer the layout of the Deluxe 2Bd LO at WKORV from a value standpoint (and sunlight with the corner units) although these units take a larger brunt of the MFs (although I have not had the pleasure of actually staying there - lol)

I am not sure why they insist on LO units for OF - vs having the 1 Bd and Studio separate (but that is another story).

The OV units at WKORV-N have better angles than what I hear about some of the OV units at WKORV - so the overall design seems more efficient. 

Anyway my 2c


----------

